# Freezing cooked bacon.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking of doing that. Has anyone done it successfully?

What I thought I'd do is fry up a pound of it, drain it, flash freeze it and freezing it in meal sized portions. When it comes to prepping it, I'd defrost it on some paper toweling in the microwave.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

sounds to me like it would work?!
I would at least give it a try... worst that could happen is that it wouldn't be as crisp? but if you make soup with it- baked potato- that wouldnt matter


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

That's what we do....fry it all at once....only one time for greasy pan and lingering bacon smell. A couple frozen pieces wrapped in paper towel only take 11 - 12 seconds to reheat. :happy:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

nappy said:


> That's what we do....fry it all at once....only one time for greasy pan and lingering bacon smell. A couple frozen pieces wrapped in paper towel only take 11 - 12 seconds to reheat. :happy:


I figure the same! That way, I only have to clean up once!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have tried all kinds of bacon and I like it every way except scorched. I enjoyed it frozen and then in the microwave too. How I got in the microwave, I'll never know.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've done that for ages. I kept frozen cooked bacon in the freezer to take out to use in various things like salad or pasta dishes.
it tastes ine but just is not so crispy.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Works great. Save yourself the mess, though and cook it in the oven instead of the frying pan. Easy peasy.


----------



## Yellowmug (Aug 7, 2012)

Interesting idea, I do the opposite. 

I keep raw bacon in the freezer because I like cooking a piece or two at a time to flavor soups--I like having the fat in it


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Ardie/WI said:


> I was thinking of doing that. Has anyone done it successfully?
> 
> What I thought I'd do is fry up a pound of it, drain it, flash freeze it and freezing it in meal sized portions. When it comes to prepping it, I'd defrost it on some paper toweling in the microwave.
> 
> Any thoughts??


You are talking BACON here! A pound IS a serving!!

Wade


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Works great. Save yourself the mess, though and cook it in the oven instead of the frying pan. Easy peasy.


Exactly..also the oven baked bacon holds its shape.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

yes it can be cooked and then frozen.
I usually bake it up in oven in 2-3 lb batches, blot the grease off and freeze. 

It will crisp up nicely in microwave, pan or 300F oven - just watch it as it heats really quickly due to the fat content. 

I agree with Wade, 1lb IS a serving!


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

I do this all the time. Lay it in a Jelly roll pan ( cookie sheet with low sides) and cook it until it's how we like it. Then I drain it and freeze it, to be used as we need it. It will hold for several days in the refrigerator after cooking, but for longer, freezing's the way to go.


----------



## Karriew/4gifts (Nov 27, 2006)

Solar Geek said:


> yes it can be cooked and then frozen.
> I usually bake it up in oven in 2-3 lb batches, blot the grease off and freeze.
> 
> It will crisp up nicely in microwave, pan or 300F oven - just watch it as it heats really quickly due to the fat content.
> ...


 
What is the oven temp when you bake it? and how long approx. for crisp, yet chewy bacon? TIA


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Not only do I cook up big batches of bacon and freeze, but I also chop some up so I have REAL bacon bits all the time for salads etc, and they don't really need more then a minute to thaw.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Karriew/4gifts said:


> What is the oven temp when you bake it? and how long approx. for crisp, yet chewy bacon? TIA


I put it at about 300F and watch it carefully. How long depends on how much you are heating at time but 15 minutes is TOO LONG. If it is hard frozen, and you spread it out on a pan (don't use a rack as it just gets too crispy), about 10 minutes.

The best part is "sampling" it to see if it is done.. . . .


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya know, I just bought a 15 lb box of bacon, finally found a good price on some.(Pretty bad when the fat is the most expensive part of the pig) Precooking it would cut down on the freezer space but how would I keep it from breaking apart being thrown around in the freezer? I do NOT have an organized freezer...lol

And yes I have to agree, the oven is the best way to fry large amounts of bacon. Although I use a broiler pan as I like it crispy.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Gonna try this today...but savin' the bacon fat!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

blooba said:


> Ya know, I just bought a 15 lb box of bacon, finally found a good price on some.(Pretty bad when the fat is the most expensive part of the pig) Precooking it would cut down on the freezer space but how would I keep it from breaking apart being thrown around in the freezer? I do NOT have an organized freezer...lol
> 
> And yes I have to agree, the oven is the best way to fry large amounts of bacon. Although I use a broiler pan as I like it crispy.


I don't mind helping you out. I've got freezer room!

Wade


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

blooba said:


> Ya know, I just bought a 15 lb box of bacon, finally found a good price on some.(Pretty bad when the fat is the most expensive part of the pig) Precooking it would cut down on the freezer space but how would I keep it from breaking apart being thrown around in the freezer? I do NOT have an organized freezer...lol
> 
> And yes I have to agree, the oven is the best way to fry large amounts of bacon. Although I use a broiler pan as I like it crispy.


When I fry bacon, I cut the stripes in half as they fry up more evenly. I then drain them on paper toweling and put serving sized pieces in plastic containers which get stacked in the freezer.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Ardie, here is a link to the King Arthur Flour blog post on baking bacon: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2013/12/01/bakin-the-bacon/

We buy good sliced bacon 10 pounds at a time from Weber's butcher shop in Cuba City, then package it in 10-slice bags for the freezer. That's enough for two weekend scrambled-egg-and-hash-brown meals for the two of us. I want to bake some up for other uses during the week and freeze it. Thanks for reminding me.

Peg


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

But isn't half the joy of bacon the smell that fills the house as it fries? So it's like you're foregoing that joy which is surely worth washing a pan for...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Bacon has a mind of its own and I fry it in a skillet on top of stove until it stops waving. Pick up the bacon with tongs and if it holds its shape and isn't waving around then it's done. Put on paper towels and drain. Then I pour the bacon grease into a small stainless steel container and after it's cooled I set that in the fridge. Bacon that's left after the meal is chopped, bagged and put in the freezer. 

And no set recipe but I use bacon grease added to butter and melt to combine. I then pour it into those plastic candy shapes trays and freeze it. Then put the bacon butter shapes into a container with a lid and freeze that. I serve the bacon butter shapes as a topping for grilled steak and to season veggie paks for the grill.

I don't think frozen cooked bacon bits or bacon grease goes bad. :hrm:


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

IS there such a thing as leftover bacon? 

Ooo...great idea about the candy shapes.


----------



## Bennettilor (Apr 7, 2014)

I have tried it with frozen cooked pork beef,was delicious after defreezing it but im curious to see how it is with bacon


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have changed my mind. I will no longer be freezing my bacon this season.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I imagine the worst that could happen in freezing bacon is that it could lose its flavor over time. I've never kept it around long enough to find out.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

soulsurvivor said:


> Bacon has a mind of its own and I fry it in a skillet on top of stove until it stops waving. Pick up the bacon with tongs and if it holds its shape and isn't waving around then it's done. Put on paper towels and drain. Then I pour the bacon grease into a small stainless steel container and after it's cooled I set that in the fridge. Bacon that's left after the meal is chopped, bagged and put in the freezer.
> 
> And no set recipe but I use bacon grease added to butter and melt to combine. I then pour it into those plastic candy shapes trays and freeze it. Then put the bacon butter shapes into a container with a lid and freeze that. I serve the bacon butter shapes as a topping for grilled steak and to season veggie paks for the grill.
> 
> I don't think frozen cooked bacon bits or bacon grease goes bad. :hrm:


I am feeling like you deserve a Nobel peace prize for the idea of melting butter with the bacon drippings!
I usually strain my bacon grease thru a coffee filter into a mason jar- Ihave been scooping as much left over bits and grease into the dogs food- and there is always some I don't get- I will be making these little bacon/butter pats!!!! what an awesome idea!!!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, the bacon & butter idea!!!! I am almost drooling. Two of our favorite things together!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Becka03 said:


> I am feeling like you deserve a Nobel peace prize for the idea of melting butter with the bacon drippings!
> I usually strain my bacon grease thru a coffee filter into a mason jar- Ihave been scooping as much left over bits and grease into the dogs food- and there is always some I don't get- I will be making these little bacon/butter pats!!!! what an awesome idea!!!


First I need to caution anyone doing this to be careful handling hot grease. I put those candy mold trays on a metal baking pan so I can move it around without getting it all over me. I'm such a klutz. 

Second, you have to use at least half butter so it will hold shape in the freezing. Bacon grease is kinda soft even when frozen. 

I like using the butter bacon shapes because it helps extend the use of bacon as a seasoning for flavor. We don't buy bacon very often due to diet restrictions but that doesn't keep me from wanting the taste of bacon as often as I can get it. I love bacon flavoring especially on corn on the cob.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

well I know what I will be looking for at the thrift store and yardsales! a candy mold!


----------

